# Holder of Primary Medical Cert & Importing car



## vectra1 (3 Feb 2010)

Hi,
I am due to change my car this year and am liking the idea of a New Octavia Vrs.

If I buy down here I get up to €9.5k off the price of it. between Vrt and Vat

Question is,

If I travel to the North or the UK. How would this work?
Is there much to be saved ?
Would it be worth the Hassle ?
Am I right in saying I would get a 3 year warranty instead of 2 down here?

Any help appreciated.


----------



## G123 (3 Feb 2010)

> If I buy down here I get up to €9.5k off the price of it. between Vrt and Vat


 - where's "down here"?

If you're a cash buyer I think there is a very strong arguement for buying up north. I bought a 9 month old car from a main dealer in the North this time last year and saved a significant amount. 

I was told that the car (a VW) had a 3 year warranty in the UK but only two in the republic. Any warranty work in year 3 would necessitate bringing it back to the dealer in the North.


----------



## G123 (3 Feb 2010)

Sorry, overlooked the first part of your title re VRT and Vat refund for Primary Medical Cert. Warranty portion may be of some use though.


----------



## vectra1 (3 Feb 2010)

Hi,
Thanks for the Reply
Down here ( Cork )
Sorry but I should have specified.

I would only most likely hold it for 2 years and sell it off, I assume this would pass the remaining 12  months to the next owner?

I would be cash buyer.


----------



## gimp (3 Feb 2010)

If you travel  to the UK for a "NEW" Car

You do not pay VRT on import as long as you have the P.M.Cert. to produce when registering the Car
You can buy the car Ex VAT in the UK if its for export but would have to pay Irish VAT of 21% on import, you can then reclaim the difference between the VRT and the VAT to the Max amount of 9,525 in total
So if you're VRT is €7,000 you can then reclaim €2,525 in VAT making a total of €9,525

Hope this is of help but please check further to confirm also you need to get documentation confirming its for export from UK but most garages can supply you with this i think.... also double check that you will actually be making a saving as opposed to buying down south


----------



## vectra1 (4 Feb 2010)

gimp said:


> If you travel  to the UK for a "NEW" Car
> 
> You do not pay VRT on import as long as you have the P.M.Cert. to produce when registering the Car
> You can buy the car Ex VAT in the UK if its for export but would have to pay Irish VAT of 21% on import, you can then reclaim the difference between the VRT and the VAT to the Max amount of 9,525 in total
> ...



Thanks
So,

I can buy in the UK Minus their VAT..
Do I register the car there to bring it back or would I have to have it transported back?


----------



## mathepac (4 Feb 2010)

You will need to make arrangements with the dealer when ordering the car and inform them of your requirements. They will arrange a special "personal export" registration plate for the vehicle. 

Are you aware that the VAT & VRT exemption applies to imported 2nd-hand cars as well?


----------



## vectra1 (5 Feb 2010)

mathepac said:


> You will need to make arrangements with the dealer when ordering the car and inform them of your requirements. They will arrange a special "personal export" registration plate for the vehicle.



Thanks




mathepac said:


> Are you aware that the VAT & VRT exemption applies to imported 2nd-hand cars as well?



Yes but to be honest i would prefer new 
Thanks anyway


----------



## gimp (15 Feb 2010)

Maybe OP or seomeone else can can advise

Am looking at buying from UK BMW main dealer but they are insisting all paperwork must be through a UK address is this a problem when coming back into Ireland as i am eligible to reclaim the VRT on this as i am on a Primary Medical Cert 
Any advice appreciated is this normal? when buying from UK main Dealer
So invoice would be addressed to me at a UK address and V5 book sent there also with my name on it
First time doing this so not sure on procedures

Thanks for any advice


----------



## mathepac (15 Feb 2010)

Does the dealer think this is being done through the UK Motability scheme or UK VAT Qualifying?

You CANNOT do this using a bogus UK address as this could be construed as  tax evasion in Ireland.


----------



## gimp (15 Feb 2010)

Thanks Mathepac

Sorry I did'nt make it clear.... this is not a bogus address - ie.family member living in UK
There is no tax evasion or tax evasion intention here as i am not liable to pay VRT due to Primary Medical Cert
They are aware the Car is going to Ireland and it is not VAT qualifying
Car is over 6 months  old and more than 6,000KM
He says they have to register it in uk before we can drive it etc

Many thanks


----------



## mathepac (15 Feb 2010)

gimp said:


> ...
> Sorry I did'nt make it clear.... this is not a bogus address - ie.family member living in UK...


You are the purchaser but they want to register it you at someone else's address. It hardly sounds kosher. I suggest you find another dealer as it seems they cannot do export sales.


----------



## Boros (16 Feb 2010)

quick question, if you were to buy a car from the uk, who do you use for the currency exchange?


----------



## gimp (19 Feb 2010)

you can use various currency exchange companies check online
I have used currenciesdirect . com before
No link to them whatsoever
Hope this helps


----------



## Updownup (10 Sep 2018)

Hi i know this is old  thread but anybody got update on this about uk vat ..where n how do i get it off or reclaimed due to primary care cert..
In process at minute an need a definite can i claim it an where ..
Vrt seems to be straight forward 
Thanks


----------



## noproblem (10 Sep 2018)

As far as I know in Ireland you pay it and then reclaim it, but I don't know how it works by buying in Britain. Seems a bit strange the Irish tax system is supporting the import of an item this country already has? Not putting the recipient down but just wondering if anyone else thinks it a tad unfair?


----------

